# Ferry Surcharge



## blu66 (Dec 21, 2005)

Anyone know what the charge would be for heading home 24hrs early? ie 2am sunday rather than 2am monday 

cheers


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

It depends on the ferry company.


----------



## blu66 (Dec 21, 2005)

Oppps Sorry, DFDS, Calais - Dover


----------



## froggy59 (Jan 18, 2009)

Good old seafrance never ever charged me, even when i was week early.


Alan :lol:


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I would suggest contacting the ferry company, they will surely have the correct information.

http://www.dfdsseaways.co.uk/

Telephone (outside UK): +44 208 127 8303


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

We paid £10 last week to move to a sailing 8 hours later that was with P & O Calais to dover


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

If you give them 24 hrs notice rather than just turn up they may well not charge. Do it by email as you always seem to be kept waiting on the phone.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I have never paid a surcharge on ferries.

I start at the ticket office with, "If you have space on an earlier crossing would it be possible to change to it. As a regular customer I would greatly appreciate you doing this and I will recommend your services."
If I was then quoted a change in price I folowed up with "If you have space on an earlier crossing it is not going to cost anymore to fit me in and will free up space on another crossing for you"

It used to work on Sea France anyway.


Now we use the tunnel thanks to Tesco
Dave p


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

DFDS terms and conditions:

*30. Can I amend my booking at the port? *

DFDS Seaways Dover-Dunkirk ferries do allow amendments to be made at the port subject to space availability. To amend your booking you will be charged the difference between the port fare (Turn Up and Go fare) and your original crossing fare.

The Turn Up and Go fare is always charged at a higher rate than the internet fare so the amendment fee charged will be significantly higher than if you amend your booking prior to arrival at the port. For the cheapest amendment please contact our call centre as soon as your plans change:

Call centre: 0871 574 7223 (Calls may cost up to 10p per minute plus network extras)

Call centre (outside UK): +44 (0) 208 127 8303

We appreciate that short delays can occur when traveling so we allow our customers to amend their bookings one sailing before or one sailing after their original departure without any charges, however this is subject to space availability. You do not need to advise us in advance if this is the case.

Please note: bookings cannot be amended if more than 24 hours have passed since your original crossing departed. A new booking must be made and the original booking is treated as a cancellation.

*I found this on the Dover Dunkirk section of the website but I presume DFDS operate the same terms on all routes.*


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I regular turn up a few hours early.. Once I did a day in front, when I got to the check in I just smiled and said "I'm a bit early" they booked me on and no charge...
Or as mentioned go straight to the parking / ticket office and negotiate.. Worst case you can go back to the van and have a cuppa, return later and try again as they will probably not remember you... :lol:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Dunkirk-Dover DFDS end Feb. Had paid Euro 35. Booked 0600, arrived 1800 previous day. they wanted Euro 81 to change. Slept in car park! - maybe they do not appreciate the flexibility one has in a MH - pity them.

Having said that DFDS on that route are quite cheap - especially if one is going East and saving a bit on fuel compared with Calais.

Geoff


----------



## TeamHymer (Mar 28, 2008)

We used DFDS Dover-Dunkerque service late January/mid February for a planned 4 week skiing trip, but before we set off from UK we knew we would need to return after only 2 weeks. When we got to Dunkerque (outbound) I went into the terminal building where there are some free direct dial phones that connect to the UK centre. I was able to bring our return crossing forward by 2 weeks with no amendment charge. There may be the same facility at the Calais terminal or you could perhaps call off at the Dunkerque terminal on the way to Calais and use the phones there! Cheers.
Peter


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

1. If you have DFDS tickets bought on a Show Offer, they are amendable at no charge until the end of June - but do it by phone.

2. If the ticket is non-amendable, changing by phone will probably cost £10 - but if the operator is feeling happy there may be no charge.

3. If you turn up and try to change, the check-in will probably send you to the port office, where you will be relieved of about £60.
All a bit hit-and-miss, and dependendent on how early you are.

We have experienced all 3 scenarios. Sometimes a bit of schmoozing works, and sometimes it doesn't.


----------

